# Kenilworth Homestead Stay / Pics



## Surfcop24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Firstly.... A huge thank you to Mudimans And Fuscus for coming along......

It may not have been a huge turnout , but at least we may have started something.....

Not Great on writing a story, but basically we chatted, had a few drinks... Did a lil bit of Bush walking/Herping.. And enjoyed nature with some enjoyable company....

If you have not been to Kenilwoth before, which I havent... It is very nice... Close to several National Parks... So you have a good choice of where to go.... And, oh... The mary River... was sooo Refreshing once you got in...

When we went to Booloumba falls, we saw a few lacie's, Skinks, Green Tree Snake and a Roadkill Marsh Snake ( Thats what I think it was Greg )... 

There were a few other Rep's that were spotted when Fuscus and Mudimans went off driving during the night... They might like to add to this... 

Once again...Thanks to those who turned up 

1)... The awesome Slide ( 6 ft drop at the end into the Fresh mary River )
2)... My lil Man enjoying himself
3)... Ammentities... Yes Toilets and Showers
4)... Ah... Rum....after dinner in front of the Fire... Niiiiice....
5)... All the weirdo's luckily stayed home on the Full Moon.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Few More....

6 )... My Tent and Tarp setup... Very Early morning..... No one else was up.. ( except for Fuscus ).
7 )... Just a lil Lacie 
8 )... The troop that went to Booloumba Falls ( At the Look out )


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2009)

On the Friday there was no-one there so I went for a look for tan old mine in the area. I didn't find it but got some frog shots. Rather than go back I did a bit of drive-by herping and ended up spending the night about 100km away. Then on the way back I did a bit of exploring in the Conondale Ranges and ended up in Woodford ( via a terrifying washed out dirt track down the mountain). Did not actually make it back to the camp site until 3 in the afternoon, where I met some very pleasant APS members.
As for herps I saw a coastal, a _Fuina durnalli _(again), a pink tongue (first ever) , great-barred frogs, Leusure's frogs, over 50 lacies ( most juveniles - around 80 cm - the Colondale Ranges are packed solid wwith them ATM), 2 Gould's goannas, a couple of turtles and a white crowed snake. Also worked out a good herping trip route but more of that later. A trip home via Imbil state forest yeilded nothing. However the trip home reviled a horrifing amount of road kill, over 15 snakes and a lacie.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2009)

and more. The lacies are brilliantly colored and the Durnalls really wanted a piece of me ( NOTE: only one recorded bite, the recipient had a hard time too).


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2009)

last lot


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 11, 2009)

Surfcop, thanks again for organising the trip. Was great to meet a couple of APS members and spend a couple of days away.
We didn't get many pics around the homestead, added one from the bunks which were very rustic! Glad we chose camping instead! 
On our way home we went though Charlie Moreland camping area (thanks Fuscus) and saw plenty of Lacies, but that was the extent of our herping adventures. Can't complain though, I was happy enough to see them for the first time!  Hence most of the pics being of them!! 

Thanks again guys for a great weekend!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 11, 2009)

And the others...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 11, 2009)

Special mention goes out to our little pulsar that did some magnificent off road driving!! River crossings and hill climbs were all part of a day's work for the li'l girl!! She did us proud! :lol::lol:


----------



## slacker (Jan 11, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> and more. The lacies are brilliantly colored and the Durnalls really wanted a piece of me ( NOTE: only one recorded bite, the recipient had a hard time too).



I think that's a Cryptophis nigrescens, not a Furina dunmalli. Head shape is wrong and mid-body scale counts are wrong.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

WoW i love all the photos there all brilliant..

thats one evil looking tick on that lacie Mud ( if it is a tick)


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 11, 2009)

slacker said:


> I think that's a Cryptophis nigrescens, not a Furina dunmalli. Head shape is wrong and mid-body scale counts are wrong.



I'm pretty sure Slacker is correct. The picture above shows the preocular contacting the nasal, which suggests the animal is not _Furina dunmalli_ but which is consistent with _Cryptophis nigrescens_.

Stewart


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah LauraM, that one had a few ticks on it. And the one in the pic was massive! Wanted to try and remove it but don't think the Lacie would of enjoyed that!


----------



## eipper (Jan 12, 2009)

Fuscus,

I'd like to see pics of the other "dunmalli" you found.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2009)

eipper said:


> Fuscus,
> 
> I'd like to see pics of the other "dunmalli" you found.
> 
> ...



http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-and-reptile-studies/you-got-the-silver-99277

Half way down the page.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pics  It looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like you all had a great time up there. I really miss living in Kenilworth but it's just too hard living there when you have a teenager cause there's not much for them to do. I love it out at Charlie Moreland with all the lacies about.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 12, 2009)

slacker said:


> I think that's a Cryptophis nigrescens, not a Furina dunmalli. Head shape is wrong and mid-body scale counts are wrong.


Hmmm, Looking at the other photos, you may be right. Defiantly not a _F.dunmali_ but if a small-eyed it was a very stocky specimen ( must live in a good paddock ). And I promised myself not to play with them. I've added a few more photos to help


----------



## harmac (Jan 12, 2009)

Surfcop24 said:


> Firstly.... A huge thank you to Mudimans And Fuscus for coming along...... It may not have been a huge turnout , but at least we may have started something.....


 
My apologies guys for not getting there....I'm very slack I know, my kids gave me heaps! We are just renovating at the moment (my hubby is a carpenter) and he has spent the last two weeks building a wall with an enclosure built into it for my new BHP. He goes back to work today and we just really had to get it finished. Really surprised as to how much time we've spent on it. I think he would have divorced me if I had of said ..... well, we're off camping now - are you right to finish that???? But on the up side, we're nearly finished.

I am disappointed that I didn't get the opportunity to meet you guys, especially since I live so close to Kenilworth. Glad that the weather was kind for you though. 

Cheers
Kristy


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 12, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> last lot



Are those birds curlews? Lovely shot of the goanna puffing his throat out at you 

Nice looking carpet python too.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 12, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Hmmm, Looking at the other photos, you may be right. Defiantly not a _F.dunmali_ but if a small-eyed it was a very stocky specimen ( must live in a good paddock ). And I promised myself not to play with them. I've added a few more photos to help



Fuscus, i pulled one off Mungar Road, Tiaro, just past the bridge that crosses the Mary River. This small-eyed was over a metre long and as thick as my forearm. I will see if i can find some pics but i have found a few around the Mary Region that look like they have been pumped with steroids


----------



## eipper (Jan 12, 2009)

Dan,

He refers to another dunmalli. 

Salebrosus....a Cryptophis as thick as your arm...you must have tiny arms I have caught plenty of big Cryptophis and none have had a girth approaching 40mm

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2009)

eipper said:


> Dan,
> 
> He refers to another dunmalli.
> 
> ...



He thought the other dunmali was the Cryptophis he posted pics of here, and the other real dunmali is in that link I posted


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 12, 2009)

So where is this place and how much does it cost to stay up there? I am looking for somewhere to stop on our way up to Hervey Bay this year sometime and that waterslide looks awesome.

Anyone have a link to a webpage ??


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 12, 2009)

salebrosus said:


> Are those birds curlews?


yep. I've been following that family ( there are 2 adults and 2 chicks ) for a while. They are quite common if you know how to look for them. I'll post a couple of photos of them when we first met. The adults did their best to get me away from the chicks, alternating between the wounded bird act and threats


salebrosus said:


> Lovely shot of the goanna puffing his throat out at you


Don't think it was at me as I was quite a distance away (500mm lens) and the throat was swelled when I first saw it.


salebrosus said:


> Nice looking carpet python too.


He was a little cutie, under a meter.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> So where is this place and how much does it cost to stay up there? I am looking for somewhere to stop on our way up to Hervey Bay this year sometime and that waterslide looks awesome.
> 
> Anyone have a link to a webpage ??



Link to the Website  http://www.kenilworthhomestead.com.au/


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 13, 2009)

ugh i wish i could have stayed longer,  sounds like you guys had heaps of fun after we left! We did enjoy the time we spent with you, Surfcop your son is adorable!

we should do this again sometime, and next time i will make sure i stay for all the fun


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 13, 2009)

eipper said:


> Dan,
> 
> Salebrosus....a Cryptophis as thick as your arm...you must have tiny arms I have caught plenty of big Cryptophis and none have had a girth approaching 40mm
> 
> ...



These photos do not do it justice...but this thing was huge and had the attiude to match. My father is the one you can see in the photo and he is 5ft 10in. The snake hook used is an unusually large hook as it was made by my grandfather and the only available hook at the time. It was lying in the middle of the road.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 13, 2009)

salebrosus said:


> These photos do not do it justice...but this thing was huge and had the attiude to match. My father is the one you can see in the photo and he is 5ft 10in. The snake hook used is an unusually large hook as it was made by my grandfather and the only available hook at the time. It was lying in the middle of the road.


 nice "little" speciman you have there .... really good size ....


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 13, 2009)

salebrosus said:


> These photos do not do it justice...


That monster is much larger than the one I shot, but just as stocky. Looks like I've learnt that SES are not necessarily skinny


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 13, 2009)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> ugh i wish i could have stayed longer,  sounds like you guys had heaps of fun after we left! We did enjoy the time we spent with you, Surfcop your son is adorable!
> 
> we should do this again sometime, and next time i will make sure i stay for all the fun



Thanks Penny... He learnt everything he knows from his Dad... he he

Yeah will definately happen again...... Thinkin maybe a LONG Weekend Venture next time.....

Maybe Girraween Nation Park .......


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 14, 2009)

oh i am sooo up for camping at Girraween! just say when and i'll be there 

Oh except for pretty much the whole month of April, I have already been told I won't get time off :evil: but those public holidays are lookin pretty good :lol::


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't need much of an excuse to go to Girraween, properly the best place in SE QLD to see herps


----------



## eipper (Jan 14, 2009)

Salebrosus,

That might have a girth of 30 to 35mm max which make it big for a small eyed but still no where near the thickness of a wrist.

I have handled a tiger snake (similar in body girth vs size) and the only tigers that hit wrist thinkness if you will are over 5ft. That snake would be lucky to be over metre. Did you weigh and measure it or was it a guess?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 16, 2009)

And as a postscript to the trip , the van leaked a bit of water when I got home. Turns out I blew a head gasket


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> And as a postscript to the trip , the van leaked a bit of water when I got home. Turns out I blew a head gasket



Oh well at least you've still got your lambo


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuscus, If you plan a trip to Girraween i'm keen if you'll let me tag along. Been there once before many years ago. Would love to go back with someone who knows how to find (and identify) herps. If it's not a carpet I'm hopeless... 

Wouldn't mind heading up to charlie moreland with you and/or some other knowledgable people. I'm sure there'd be a hell of a lot more then I could ever find up there, and I know my way around pretty well.


----------

